# 1987 Hutch Windstyler



## undercover_poe (Apr 22, 2019)

My first HUTCH!! As the story goes this has been in a box and a warehouse for 32 years and the seller disassembled it and sold it as NOS as it has never been used. I’m going to have fun building this!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Apr 22, 2019)

Jealous!!! That's a beauty


----------



## undercover_poe (Apr 24, 2019)

I found out a little bit more history of my frame and fork and the seller and how this thing has been NOS for what 32 years or so:

The bike was sold by the wife and kid of famous Earl's bike shop AKA Earl's Stuff. Known on ebay as sell_all_his_stuff. (Although it was purchased on bmxmuseum.com.). They have been parting out bikes for years. Their father had a warehouse packed full of stuff. There are a few threads about them on the bmxmuseum site and the below is from one of them.

- A BIT OF OUR HISTORY -


Many of you know of the legendary "Earl Huffman".... (our dad)

Earl started repairing bicycle's in his driveway and a small business grew in Earl's garage in the 1980's. His popularity with the local youth quickly grew and the city required him to move his business to a different location. Which led to the start of "Earl's Bicycle Factory" in a metal connex shed in an industrial park in Omaha, Nebraska.

Over a 20 year span he ran his BMX and Skate Shop with his wife. At some point he spent less time at the shop and started selling on ebay, thus the start of "earlsstuf".

Earl passed away on August 11, 2008 and we started "sell_all_his_stuff" to sell the inventory that he had collected over the 20 years span of time.

We strive to run our ebay business with honesty and integrity. I have met so many really nice folks out there, some of who knew Earl and some who didn't.

I hope I can help many of you find the happy "memories" you had as youth through the vintage collection from "earlsstuf".

I was not a BMXer or SKATer myself, and many times I receive helpful information from the one's out there who were and are. For that I am grateful. You all have been so nice to work with.

At first, I didn't think I wanted to "sell_all_his_stuff", but now I am grateful for the opportunity to sell "earlsstuf", and I attribute much of this to all of you super people I have met through this experience.

Sincerely, Anne




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Apr 24, 2019)

undercover_poe said:


> I found out a little bit more history of my frame and fork and the seller and how this thing has been NOS for what 32 years or so:
> 
> The bike was sold by the wife and kid of famous Earl's bike shop AKA Earl's Stuff. Known on ebay as sell_all_his_stuff. (Although it was purchased on bmxmuseum.com.). They have been parting out bikes for years. Their father had a warehouse packed full of stuff. There are a few threads about them on the bmxmuseum site and the below is from one of them.
> 
> ...






That Ebay page is a literal treasure trove of stuff! I need to stay away :eek:


----------



## dave429 (Apr 28, 2019)

Great frame! Should make a beautiful build!


----------



## undercover_poe (Dec 4, 2021)

How about a pic of the final for this thread. A few changes have been made after this pic was taken but this is just about what it looks like today. I hope you like it with the haro stem and GT pro bars


----------

